# blue monday jar



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

While going to high school I met a amazing english teacher that pretty much changed my life. I decided to not take the every day english class but to take the alterrnative classes my old school provided. I took mans search for meaning class which by the way was named after a book written by an inspirational author. look it up! 
In her class we learned many things on how to be happy, how to live, how to accept who we are, we learned about other religions and beliefs, ect ect. It opened my mind but one home work assignment made me question her class. She introduced "The Blue Monday Jar" an assignment that made me see the good parts about myself.
A blue Monday jar is a jar for the monday blues. Pretty much everyone hates mondays, its the start of the week, the end of the weekend, a blue monday jar is made to make life a little bit brighter. In this jar you have to write 50 things you like about yourself or something that will make you smile, IE like a memory, a lyric, a quote, or a saying, a word or an inside joke. Something that inspires you  this is a very hard assignment for someone with SA like myself. I have so many things I can say that I dont like but she really made me think of the good parts, made me less self hated. I didnt think this assignment had anything to do with life, who cares, stupid is what went through my head but it really isnt. You have to accept yourself to ever be able to live life, you have to smile to keep your sanity, you need to hear good comments every once in a while, everyone deserves them. Not only can you make one for yourself but one also for a friends or someone you think needs to hear more compliments.
My sister made me one  there are 50 mondays in a year, and for that year, I remember every monday made me happy, I couldnt wait to see what I would pick out. Every bad monday day would get better with just that one piece or paper, instead of forcing myself to think positive, i actually would just because the blue monday jar would remind me of how I am good, How I am wise, helped me all together.
So for you I have a dare 
I Dare you to make a blue monday jar, its fun. Design it any way you want to but it must say Blue Monday On it, write 50 things you like about yourself, along with other things that make you smile. Its very hard at first to think of 50 things you like about yourself but you will soon see its worth it.
Then I dare you to make one for someone else  share the love


----------

